# Fleet dosage?



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I was hoping someone could suggest a dosage amount for the Fleets? Unfortunately, I think my phosphate kit is inaccurate as I just dropped several drops in a test tube, filled with tap water, and the reading was above 1 ppm, but below 2 ppm. Shouldn't that have been much much higher? 

Anyway, would appreciate thoughts on dosage! Thanks!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Piscesgirl,

Yes with a few drops in 5 ml. of water the reading should have been much above the test highest mark.

I'd say that your test kit is bad. 1 drop of Fleet in 1 gal of water gives approximately 0.5 ppm PO4. You can test that yourself by buying a 1 gallon jug of distilled water from the grocery store, putting a drop of Fleet in it and testing. Consider gettting a new test kit too.

--Nikolay


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

That is a relatively new test kit, too  I suppose I better put up my money and buy a Lamotte. Thank you for the dosage!


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

http://users.ev1.net/~spituch/Chemicals/chemicals.html#Phosphate from Fleet Enema

I've always used this as a reference when dosing Fleet in my tank, as well as other things. Check it out... note that the dosages are based on a 75 gallon tank. For testing I've always used the Hagen phosphate test kit- works well for me.

Jeff


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks Magicmagni, I saved that link. I tried my phosphate kit again adding several drops to the tube, and it is junk. I went ahead and ordered the Lamotte, but I'm sending a check so it will be awhile until it arrives -- I'm not adding any more fleet until it comes. It really makes me mad that I kept thinking I only have .1 ppms of P04, when it could be anything!


----------

